# Summit Lake, Akron



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

I am going to give this urban lake a try on Sat (actually later today!). I know it is electric only, but do not know where the launch is. I realize it wouldn't be TOO hard to find it on my own, but since I am trailering a boat, I tend to like to know where I am driving! Can any one give me directions? I know there is an athletic park right there on the NE corner off Lakeshore. Is it there or maybe off of South St where the old amusement park was? Is it on the NW end by the school? Help me guys!

Many thanks appreciated in advance! I will post results, if any, and will post pics if any bass is a beauty. I have heard positive reports from this underfished and virtually non-pressured, underated lake.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

The ramp is in the park where the baseball fields are you spoke of. The lake is no wake. You can use a gas motor. There is no trailer parking, but that hasn't stopped myself or others before. We've always just taken up a few spots. There is a lot of crap in the water near the ramp. Metal post and stuff you can't see when your driving. This is a great lake with little to no fishing preasure. This is also in a bad area and I've heard rumors of vehicle break-ins and someones trailer being unhooked from their vehicle and turned upside down. Lock everything up including your trailer. I personally have never had a problem or seen a problem while I was there. The ramp is a pretty nice concrete ramp with a nice courtesy dock. I can't believe they didn't put in a few bigger parking spots for trailers when they redid the park.


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

We actually didn't get out there until Sunday, fished from 7-noon. I'll tell you what, it ain't a bad little lake. I could see how it could be productive for some nice bass! I wouldn't eat anything out of there, but for C&R, it wasn't too bad.

We got about 7-8 bass between us, not great, but the water temps were a little cool still at 59 degrees. The biggest was about a 2-2 1/2 pound guy, didn't bother with a pic. There is alot of shoreline cover and variation. Lots of good looking spots. I was surprised by the amount of "wild" shoreline. I thought most of it would be cut down or mowed up to. On the contrary, most of it was downed trees, cattails, bushes etc. There was quite a bit of trash however, being an inner city lake off the freeway with apartments on the shore. It blows in from everywhere I assume. But I didn't mind too much. We had the lake to ourselves and I will go back as I like not having to compete with anyone!

I'd suggest others to check it out. It is only 10 minutes from my house and easy to get on and off. Not a bad little lake. I bet there are some BIG ones in there. The lake bottom substrate in some areas was a sand/gravel mix. Perfect for spawning success. I just know that lake can produce.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

It is a shame that more people do not fish this lake!
Its popularity has definately suffered because of the 
area it is in!I would fish it a lot more often,but it gets
filled with thick bottom weed that makes fishing very
difficult in most places!Snaggy as heck as well!

Anyone ever fish in Nesmeth?Basicly identical to
Summit in make up and share the same water.But in 
a more improved setting?You can put small boats in 
Nesmeth....or could even launch from Summit and 
sail south on the canal to Nesmeth....one could 
really cover a lot of area!


----------



## jason81 (Sep 16, 2005)

We have a couple rental houses out near that lake. But i've never fished it due to fear of having stuff stolen. Glad to see someone caught something out of it though!


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

I've put in on Nesmith a few times, caught some pretty nice crappie, some bass, and a few yellow perch and bluegills. Nesmith gets pretty weed choked too. I also paddled the canal from Nesmith to Summit, with the intention of fishing Summit. It was a longer trip than I thought, only fished Summit for an hour or so, did manage a few bass, nothing real big though.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

most people dont know this but there is a walleye population in there.


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

Summit is unique in that it drains at opposite ends. The north end is drained via the industrial canal that drains into the Little 'Hoga which drains into the 'Hoga, which drains into Erie which drains into the Niagra river which empties into the St.Lawrence which of course then empties into the Atlantic.
The south end of Summit drains into the remains of the Old Ohio canal, which drains into the Tusc, which drains into the Musk, which drains into the Ohio river which drains into the Mississippi and to the Gulf of Mexico.
The fish pops of the lake itself, and it is a true natural lake which is fed by underground springs, are not particularly great, it being in the middle of an area where c&r is looked on with disdain by most of the locals. There is a significant risk of theft and/or vandalism to vehicles parked at the ramp, especially after dark. The area on the east side of the lake, is referred to by Akron police as the "Urban Game Preserve".


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

maybe that explains why the zebra mussele are there


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

esox, know a couple police in the akron force, never heard it refered to as the


> "Urban Game Preserve".


 why would they call it that?


----------



## FishingAddict17 (Apr 21, 2004)

Good question johnboy111711. As well I am pretty sure most "locals" know not to eat anything from Summit Lake as I know and went to school with many from 4th grade at Margaret Park on up. Sure you have some 98ers in the area just as you do anywhere else but it is rare to see anyone fish let alone keep fish at Summit Lake on the shore or in a boat as AndroDoug stated he had the lake to himself, on a Sunday at that.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I just spoke with a friend of mine-who is an Akron Police officer. He has NEVER referred to that area using those terms and has NEVER heard another officer refer to it that way nor any other derogatory way. He took great offense to that post. Yes the area does have problems but not more or less than other areas in Akron or any other major city. BTW the lake does flow north because it is north of the continental divide-not south.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

If I recall correctly, the divide is actually at the point where long lake flows into the canal. At this spot, the water flows both north (towards summit) and south (towards barberton) with a little bit flowing into Nesmith at times.

I have only fished Nesmith a few times, and caught some nice panfish (crappie, gills, perch). Didn't concentrate on it too much due the state's consumption warnings for Nesmith.

The only derogatory term that I remember about that lake are the locals calling it 'scummit lake'. Some nice crappies in there as well.


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

I know for a fact that Summit lake is one of only TWO lakes in Ohio that drain N and S into the Great Lakes as well as the Gulf of Mexico. It is the only one that CONTINALLY does this. The other lake that has these unique attributes is Mosquito reservoir. But this lake only drains to the north during high water levels in the spring, flood stage in other words. Mosquito's main drain is in to the Mahoning which ends up in the Gulf of Mexico. The fact that Summit Lake does this is the reason it is named Summit. It lies on a high point that decends each direction, a miniture "continental divide" so to speak!

Another unique attribute to Summit Lake is that it is the only lake that I know of that never freezes during the winter. A common misconception is that it is from pollution, I used to think that myself. Rather, it is from hot water discharges from a factory I have heard. Either way, it is odd looking at the lake in mid-Feb, when the temps are in the teens, and every other lake around has 8" of pack-ice, and to see white caps on a windy day when driving by on I-76/77!!

I realize that it is a POTENTIALLY dangerous area, but as long as you use it during the day, I can't see how one could have many problems. The park you park in, is open and occupied, as well as patrolled. And the majority of residents in the project apartments near the park are good people. A select few give the area a bad rep. True, you should lock up your vehicle and trailer, but you would do that anywhere. I gaurantee more problems occur at Mogadore (Lansinger ramp) because of the wooded seclusion. I have heard MANY problems have occurred there. Many other lakes would fall into this category too because of seclusion. The area you park at Summit is open, patrolled and heavily used. I think I am safer there during the day than some other places.

Like I said earlier, this lake seems to me to be able to produce big-time for bass. With me having the lake all to myself, I will go back frequently and make this lake a regular in my rotation, along with my "home" lake Mogadore, as well as Nimisila, Springfield, LaDue, Wingfoot, Sippo, and Hodgson for variety. I like to hit mostly smaller, electric lakes for privacy and serenity. It was nice to add a new lake like Summit to my list. I plan on hitting Zeppernick this year as well!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm a Summit Lake vetern and assure you there is a wonderful population of 5lb.+ largemouth available!
One thing I do is take a buddy and we sometimes launch at the park and one of us drives the truck and trailer back to the west side of the lake and park on one of the many sidestreets. That being said I have parked at the ramp many times without any problems.

Summit does actually freeze up now. It used to be open year round until Akzo Salt Co. changed their water cooling system. The canal from Kenmore Blvd. to the discharge is usually always open though.

I have seen people keep bluegill to eat and even saw an old woman keep a big catfish, I told her she should'nt eat it but she wasn't interested in hearing that assuring me she's eaten fish outta there for years!

I've seen quite a bit fishing out there including two people having sex in front of the apartments at 5:30 one morning, a half dozen kids follow me down the bank begging for a ride in my Triton, two boys throw a bike off the end of the concrete pier then run like there was no tomorrow and one Thanksgiving morning I watched the Akron police and paramedics cover up the body of a deceased homeless man underneath the Kenmore Blvd. bridge.


...did I mention all the 4 and 5 pound bass?


----------



## catfishrich (Jul 14, 2005)

I was told by a wildlife officer at a Jocoby ( spelling?) road sportsman club wild game dinner that other than carp, cats and such, summit is as safe to eat from as portage lakes is? Anybody got the web site the has the state's consumption warnings???


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

"As safe as the Portage Lakes" is not exactly an endorsement.The safety warnings for fish at the lakes(and not just Turkeyfoot,where the leech beds and septic tank tops are so obvious)reads like the one for Lake Erie.I remember an ODNR official getting a good laugh when he overheard a passerby at the Chapel Hill sportshow say he'd never eat anything out of the Upper Cuyahoga right after he'd talked about keeping fish out of the Portage Lakes.
Try theTwinsburg EPA office or EnviroScience in the Falls for the info you're seeking.
By the way, it's "Jacoby."


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

"Urban Game Preserve" was/is a term used to describe the Summit Lake area, (primarily the east side), by some of the APD as reported in the Akron Beacon Urinal some years ago. 
It certainly seems to be mislabled with the crack/prostitution culture, and crime.  Heck, it's so safe that people actually feel they need to drive to the other side of the lake to park their vehicles while fishing. Did somebody mention a dead body under the bridge? I might add, that nobody is throwing bikes off of the Mog. dock.
I bet Bill Cosby's "tellin' it like it is" speech concerning New Orleans really twisted your panty hose big time. 
Btw, do you live on the east side of Summit lake?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i don't live on the east side of the lake, nor anywhere relatively close, but i do take offense when i think that comments labling an area are racially motivated, as i think was intended.


----------



## junito3628 (Aug 22, 2013)

well i must admit the comments are really interesting and have my mind woundering with questions i have fished the area three time in the past two week even yesterday have got two nice bass and the place is beautiful ...people have passed on the bike path and are very nice and polite i love the area just moved to akron and love fishing ........i think its one of the best places i ve been to and just yesterday north lake was nice but i still like summit better just needs some tlc if you ask me the fish taste great.........5lb bass ............


----------



## junito3628 (Aug 22, 2013)

i have a very good feeling about the catch her going to work on project this week two lakes a day and one night ...questions any clues on the crop action any where in the area...


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

If folks were as offended by the actions of the locals there as they were by the labeling of them we would be getting somewhere. Bad neighborhoods are full of good people, I've met some decent folks up there and never had a problem, but I have heard of vandalized cars which unfortunately happens everywhere.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Agree Atwood, there are just normal folks in every neighborhood. Just too bad you have those few who will bring the stereotypes out. 

Just stinks the ramp isn't open because there is some nice fish in that lake. Plus it is the best place to catch a gator LOL


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

Here's a link to a recent video about the old Summit Scrap and Lake Nesmith.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

.....looks like a job for Erin Brockovich.


----------



## Halliganfishin (Jun 29, 2013)

That may explain all the weirdos in kenmore.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Nothing can explain that!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Kenmore used to be a nice family neighborhood. I grew up on Saxon off of 13th street and went to school at Immaculate Conception. We had 15 kids in the neighborhood and all were about the same age. Walked home every day from school. My mom finally sold her house this year for less than she bought it for 30 years ago. She should have sold it 15 years ago. Its just full of rentals and bank repossessions now. Some people are just walking away from their houses because they wont sell.

Never did fish summit lake to many other options and don't want to deal with the hassle.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I grew up on Saxon off of 13th street and went to school at Immaculate Conception.


 
Fr. McCahon (sic) was the best!


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Like anywhere else, there are good and bad people. If you park in a certain area at a certain time of day, or evening, there is a possibility that something may be done to your property. Of course the same thing can happen at Walmart, Chapel Hill Mall, or any other place. As a black man, I'm not totally comfortable stopping, or walking through some neighborhoods in Kenmore, Barberton, Norton, Coventry, or anywhere else in this area. But I do it anyway, and no one has bothered me, other than some racial slur yelled from some passing car with teens, or young adults in it, but they don't stop.
There are many areas that are bad, and yet decent families have lived there for generations. If Summit lake area is called an "urban game preserve", Then what are areas in Kenmore, and Barberton, called, where people with swaztika tattoos, who openly express hatred live? I travel the country every week, I've seen black, hispanics, and white people fishing together in the Bronx, and other dangerous urban areas, sharing bait, joking, and trash talking with each other with no incidents.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> Fr. McCahon (sic) was the best!


Yea he was he was the pastor the whole time I went to school there.


----------

